# Netlfix partnership



## SirDucky (Nov 18, 2007)

New Tivo 3 owner. We have been a Netflix subscriber for years. It would be nice to have the same "Amazon" download capatiblities with Netflix also.


----------



## cbear70 (Dec 1, 2007)

i am a loyal netflix and would love to see that option on tivo.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

you guys are right!!!! I wonder why this hasn't been discussed before!!


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

It'd be awesome to somehow link Netflix's "Watch Now" feature with TiVo -- but don't hold your breath. TiVo has hitched its wagon to Amazon's Unbox, so any Netflix hook-up is dead in the water.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, it would stand to reason that any deal they made with amazon is exclusive.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

flatcurve said:


> Yeah, it would stand to reason that any deal they made with amazon is exclusive.


It isn't. Both Amazon and TiVo have stated that their deal is NOT exclusive - and see also TiVo's subsequent deals with Jaman and YouTube.

TiVo and Netflix had a deal first, way back in 2004. I'll note that the Netflix Watch Now service uses the VC-1 codec, and the TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD have hardware that support VC-1. So it is feasible that Netflix's streaming service could show up on those boxes.


----------



## CPFarhood (May 9, 2008)

I was just thinking that it would be pretty sweet if this were to happen. I've got all macs in my house so the netflix watch now is being wasted. But even if I had a windows box I'd rather watch it on the tivo.


----------



## shinnl (Jul 8, 2008)

I am holding off on getting that Roku box for now. I would love to see this added to Tivo.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I ma holding out for either a decent BluRay player with Netflix added in or if it comes to TiVo happy to use it that way :up:


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I ma holding out for either a decent BluRay player with Netflix added in or if it comes to TiVo happy to use it that way :up:


(Blu-Ray + Roku + HD-TiVo) in one box = HEAVEN


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

flaminio said:


> (Blu-Ray + Roku + HD-TiVo) in one box = HEAVEN


Heaven comes with a pretty steep price tag, these days. While certainly technically possible, a box like that is going to cost a pretty penny, and if it croaks, well... All things considered, I personally would rather have separate devices, but I'm sure there are others more of your mind.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> Heaven comes with a pretty steep price tag, these days. While certainly technically possible, a box like that is going to cost a pretty penny, and if it croaks, well... All things considered, I personally would rather have separate devices, but I'm sure there are others more of your mind.


Amen.

I am not a big fan of convergence.

I am a huge fan of compatibily (meaning things play well together) but converging into one box to me is just corporations measuring whose is bigger.


----------



## AndrewScott71 (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't let Tivo fall behind. Please add Netflix to Tivo sometime soon.


----------

